# DeWalt DW788 Scroll Saw



## wood master (19 Apr 2012)

hi all iam after a second saw for takeing to shows i have been offred a 
DeWalt DW788 Scroll Saw what do you think of them? thanks woodmaster


----------



## Blister (19 Apr 2012)

No longer sold in the UK

Supposed to be a good saw

Steve on the scrollsaw workshop uses them


----------



## Gill (19 Apr 2012)

Buy it.


----------



## Chippygeoff (20 Apr 2012)

I have a Dewalt 788. I have had it about 15 years now and it is a MK1. I would snap it up if I were in your shoes and if you do buy it take my advice and buy a surge protector, the same as people use on their computers. When i first had my 788 there was a problem with the motors and our electricity supply and it went back twice for a new motor.Apart from the Hegner it is probably the best saw you can lay your hands on. Mine has given me trouble free service all these years. I am still using the original blade clamps.


----------

